# Renegade Crankbaits



## ACarbone624 (Jan 15, 2008)

I went to Walmart today with my wife and I found these in the fishing isle for $1.97 each. Has anyone else tried these? I bought 1 of each color and style they had.

Rattle Vibe(No Lip), Magnum Laser Minnow(Small Lip), & Runner Minnow(Big Lip)


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

I have heard the renegade brand form walmart are actually decent lures.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck with them Mr. ACarbone


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of lipless rattlers. at $1.97 each I might have to pick up a couple of those RattleVibes. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, for that price you really cannot go wrong.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 15, 2008)

I have one of the shallow running jerkbait lookin ones and for the price, I cannot complain. I caught a good many bass and a few bream (bigguns) on it. After a while, the paint chipped off, so I took to the blank spots with a red paint pen to make it look like it's a dying minnow or something. I'll post a pic of it sometime, it's pretty BA. Those are pretty good baits for what you pay


----------



## little anth (Jan 15, 2008)

some one gave me the one on the top right. its a little big so ill prob. use it for stripers or blues


----------



## redbug (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a bad deal, as long as you can tune them to get them running straight your good to go..

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 15, 2008)

I've looked at them many times at our WalMart, but have never bought any. About the only thing they carry here seems to be the deep runners, which I don't need for the shallow water I usually fish. 

Come Spring our store usually has a large box full of the Riverside plastics (normally on the bottom shelf) for about $.97 a bag. I've got a few of them............and have never caught a fish on them :roll:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 15, 2008)

I have never seen them at walmart, but if I do I would definately pick up some of the lipless cranks. While I don't catch too many fish on rattle traps, I fish them pretty often. It also seems like I lose atleast one every time I fish, whether I fish them or not :shock:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 15, 2008)

These were on the bottom shelf in the corner. 

Also it looks like they got a bunch of new stuff in recently.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 15, 2008)

I use the softplastic cheapies from wallyworld. I have caught a few decent fish on them too. I have never used their hard baits but have a few in my box. I live on walmart gear!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 15, 2008)

Walmart is easy on the wallet.....except that it seems like every time I go in that store I spend $100....not on just fishing stuff, but everything. :shock:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> Walmart is easy on the wallet.....except that it seems like every time I go in that store I spend $100....not on just fishing stuff, but everything. :shock:



You are not kidding! Diapers for two, wipeys, shoes for feet that won't stop growing, health and beauty items, dogfood... I adds up so fast! I am on the wife that we need to get our two year old potty trained so I can afford more tackle! :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart is easy on the wallet.....except that it seems like every time I go in that store I spend $100....not on just fishing stuff, but everything. :shock:
> ...



I remember those days. Formula, Diapers, Diapers, Formula :x


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep, the old what goes in comes out equation.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 16, 2008)

We celebrated the day our kids were potty trained! No more diapers! That saved us some money.


----------

